# Sound problem with Sony Vaio



## innapdimitrova (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello.

I have my Sony Vaio CW1S1E for over a year and just today all my sounds dissappeared. I tried to reinstall my drivers, but the problem still sticks. Anyone can help? My Windows is 7..

Thanks in advance


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi innapdimitrova welcome to tsf,

do you have any yellow or red marks in device manager? make sure not muted? check bios to see if it got disabled. check play back device is set right. have you tried going back to a restore point before you lost sound. did you install or remove anything during the time you lost sound?


----------



## innapdimitrova (Apr 4, 2011)

I do not remember installing anything, but unfortunately I do not know how to acces my bios and haven't saved any returning points  when I put some headphones it works so I guess maybe I have disconnected my speakers somehow..?!


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

go to control panel ,hardware and see if u have some yellow mark


----------



## innapdimitrova (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope, there are some but they are on some attepts to connect with mobile phones via bluetooth, no relation to sounds. Does anyone know how the speakers are connected with the motherboard, I mean what could have gone wrong inside?? cause if i have to buy a new sound card :X:X:X


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sound card in a laptop it is intagrated in the mother board. whats your playback device set at?


----------



## innapdimitrova (Apr 4, 2011)

It is Speakers/HP, Realtek High Definition Audio, and it is the only choice in the menu. I updated the software last night hoping that the latest would work but no result. Btw, if I connect my laptop to headphones or external speakers the sound is ok.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

its posibale the speakers in the laptop might be dead. are you still under warranty?


----------



## innapdimitrova (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it is supposed to be two years so I guess I am. Do you have any idea what it would cost to replace them anyway??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

it should be cover under the warranty. make a claim and see what happens it might not be the speakers, just a possibility.


----------

